# Where to get my frogs?



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Well before I buy my frogs I want to make sure the places I am considering for my purchase will not sell me unhealthy or dislabeled frogs. The two sites I am considering are *BlackJungle.com * and *Saurian.net*. Has anybody ever purchased from these sites before? If so do they sell good frogs? If not do you know any places that sell good, healthy, cheap D. leucomelas? (as thats the species I am getting)


----------



## sktdvs (Nov 1, 2010)

Both of those sites are very reputable, espcially Patrick over at Saurian. There are also a number of members here locally that could get you quality frogs.

Things to look for/ask about:

- age out of water
- lineage
- region/locality
- you can look up seller history under profile and see what others have said about him/her


im sure others will chime in with more detail. most good breeders will give you the full run down on the frog or frogs your buying. hope that helps

as far as the "cheap" comment..you get what you pay for in this hobby. with that said, it isnt a cheap hobby to begin with.

good luck


----------



## chas79 (Oct 8, 2010)

What type are you looking for. Some members have GREAT Quaility frogs for sale.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

I am in NJ and have a large number producing if you want to pick the frogs up in person.


----------



## shazzbott (Sep 17, 2010)

Saurian is really good my frog's where really big and healthy, and a great place easy to work with.


----------



## Rusty_Shackleford (Sep 2, 2010)

If it were me looking for new frogs (ok who amongst us isn't) I would check first with a local reputable breeder. Second I would check with the sponsors of this forum. Not to get into a vendor review, but I have first hand experience with Understory Enterprises, Josh's Frogs, and Saurian. I would highly recommend any of them to anyone. Don't concentrate so much on price, even if it means waiting a little longer to buy your frogs. Quality is much better than cheapish. IMO


----------



## botanyboy03 (Apr 18, 2009)

Rusty_Shackleford said:


> If it were me looking for new frogs (ok who amongst us isn't) I would check first with a local reputable breeder. Second I would check with the sponsors of this forum. Not to get into a vendor review, but I have first hand experience with Understory Enterprises, Josh's Frogs, and Saurian. I would highly recommend any of them to anyone. Don't concentrate so much on price, even if it means waiting a little longer to buy your frogs. Quality is much better than cheapish. IMO


I Agree with everything you said in your post, including the Who amongst us isn't comment, haha. I've bought from a local source, as well as I bought some frogs off the classifieds here ( also another good place to find frogs....I know leucs are there right now) I'm getting my first 2 leucs tomorrow, oddly enough.

Zac


----------



## billschwinn (Dec 17, 2008)

Guys, I think this whole thread is vendor review.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

JeremyHuff said:


> I am in NJ and have a large number producing if you want to pick the frogs up in person.


Will you have D. leucomelas available through next year? I am buying my frogs next summer or fall as I am working on the tank now. Also I said cheap as in like $30 - $40 as some sites sell frogs for over $100. Yes they do sell them for those outrageous prices, even for common frogs like D. leucomelas.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

You should be able to get quality leucs for 30 or so bucks. Maybe even less.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah I saw them at those prices at the two sites I listed thats why I asked about their quality before I started buying. Wow as I was typing an Ad for Saurian.net popped up, how ironic..


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

In your area, you should be able to find lots of local people with leucs for sale. Maybe save yourself shipping costs and get some one-on-one advice too.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah someone posted in this topic that they have leucs for sale and live near me. However I won't be buying for almost a year so I am more worried about the tank and preperation. The reason this is taking so long is my parents won't fund the frogs for me so I am searching for a good job which takes time, and after that I still need to make enough money. So until then I am gunna worry about supplies, preperation, and where to buy from, not when to buy.


----------



## Chris155hp (Mar 17, 2010)

Ide go with saurian as i got my 2 leuc from there and there super healthy fat and happy


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

billschwinn said:


> Guys, I think this whole thread is vendor review.


+1

IMO, always, always, always support your local breeder whenever possible (and when you're looking for leucs it's almost _always_ possible). Especially where you live in the New Englandish area and there are _tons_ of local hobbyists. You guys even have periodic frog get togethers. Go to some, meet some people, find out who you want to buy from, chances are they'll even let you look at the frogs you're going to buy to see if they're healthy.

Without providing vendor feedback, I'd say it's pretty hard to go wrong with any of the sponsors on this site, as well as a number of reputable sites that have been posted here.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

I think I'd rather purchase online. I am not very sociable and honestly I don't think I could handle the stress of meeting a stranger to buy dart frogs. I mean if someone wants to sell me some next summer and is willing to email me or messege me and go over everything and get to know one another maybe I'll buy from them but its just odd buying from complete strangers...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Dātokaeru56;533008 said:


> I think I'd rather purchase online. I am not very sociable and honestly I don't think I could handle the stress of meeting a stranger to buy dart frogs. I mean if someone wants to sell me some next summer and is willing to email me or messege me and go over everything and get to know one another maybe I'll buy from them but its just odd buying from complete strangers...


Yea, it seems that way at first. I was a little wary of it too. But, after getting to know some of the folks, I realized that it's the best way to go. Frog people are pretty cool. It's all about the frogs. If you go to a meet, there will be lots of people there and you will likely not be the only new guy. You could take some take friends with you. 

Also, they will want to give you advice so you keep their babies healthy and happy.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

Dātokaeru56;533008 said:


> I think I'd rather purchase online. I am not very sociable and honestly I don't think I could handle the stress of meeting a stranger to buy dart frogs. I mean if someone wants to sell me some next summer and is willing to email me or messege me and go over everything and get to know one another maybe I'll buy from them but its just odd buying from complete strangers...



"It has become appallingly obvious that our technology has exceeded our humanity." ~Albert Einstein


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

randommind said:


> "It has become appallingly obvious that our technology has exceeded our humanity." ~Albert Einstein


Haha! That just made my day. And please remember i'm only 14 so there are no people I know that are into this hobby. Maybe if someone lives near me and whats to chat over email or messege I'll go to a meet and buy from them.


----------



## randommind (Sep 14, 2010)

You my friend, are wise beyond your years for not wanting to meet-up with someone you have met over the internet. However, there really is no substitute for meeting a local frogger, asking questions, and more importatly...being able to hand pick your first frogs. With that said, have a parent escort you and you will be glad you did. Who knows, maybe after seeing a bunch of frogs in person they too will get hooked, then you will have it made. Good luck!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Dātokaeru56;533008 said:


> I think I'd rather purchase online. I am not very sociable and honestly I don't think I could handle the stress of meeting a stranger to buy dart frogs. I mean if someone wants to sell me some next summer and is willing to email me or messege me and go over everything and get to know one another maybe I'll buy from them but its just odd buying from complete strangers...


Please note that my advice is not "you're 14, go out and meet every stranger you can find on the internet."

That being said, it's probably a good idea to _become_ sociable. A friend of mine has diagnosed social anxiety and it pretty much consumes her. It's pretty difficult to get her in the same room as me when we're all alone, in a crowd, forget about it.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Please note that my advice is not "you're 14, go out and meet every stranger you can find on the internet."
> 
> That being said, it's probably a good idea to _become_ sociable. A friend of mine has diagnosed social anxiety and it pretty much consumes her. It's pretty difficult to get her in the same room as me when we're all alone, in a crowd, forget about it.


I got the same thing. I have problems going shopping, going to the mall with friends, going to dances at school, and even hanging out with friends at a small party. I just freak out and shut down. If I know the person even over the internet I'll meet them and try out a friendship but I just won't jump into it. "I'm just not the kind of guy honey" - Forgot Who Said This


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

randommind said:


> You my friend, are wise beyond your years for not wanting to meet-up with someone you have met over the internet. However, there really is no substitute for meeting a local frogger, asking questions, and more importatly...being able to hand pick your first frogs. With that said, have a parent escort you and you will be glad you did. Who knows, maybe after seeing a bunch of frogs in person they too will get hooked, then you will have it made. Good luck!


Absolutely! Get your folks in on it. Plenty of us are their age, anyway. They won't feel left out.


----------



## xxohmycaptainxx (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah I'll try my mom does seem very fascinated byt this guys when we go to zoos...


----------

